# Anyone living near Thessaloniki?



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All

Anyone on this board live near Thessaloniki? We are trying to make friends/aquaintences with people before we move out next year,

many thanks

Jane & Jack


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

*hello from Siviri*

hi, I have an apartment in Siviri, Chalkidiki -about one hour from Thessaloniki.
I was there full time 3 years and now go back and forth from Sicilia, where I am currently building a home. I will return to Siviri in Septemeber after the tourists and everyone from the city have gone back, then the sea is very peaceful.


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

thanks for the reply, sounds like a good idea returning when its quiet! that's why we decided to locate to Mikra, so not far from Chalkidiki and away from the business. 

Jane


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,welcome you will really love Greece.I live in Thessaloniki so if you need any help pls let me know
Jacqueline


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Jacqueline!

Where abouts do you live? we are coming over in June 09 to find a house then moving july/aug time. I would love to hear from you and how you managed to settle in, pick up the language etc. I am currently having Greek lessons at home and am slowly getting better. I have so many questions! if you feel up to answering them let me know I don't want to burden you. I dont think there is a facility to private message here but will give you my email address if its easier.

many thanks

Jane


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Jane
I live in Kalamaria Thessaloniki.I have been here for 20 yrs and I have two grown children.No problem u can ask me what ever u like + I am more than willing to help coz I know what its like to arrive in a country for the very 1st time, I do think theres a private messaging system.I would prefer we contact that first so that we dont put private e-mails on the site


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Jane
I sent you a private message so check it out
bye Jacqueline


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

hi everyone i want to move greece from bulgaria i know the area well but i want to know if there are any truck driving jobs in the area if you can help please let me know many thanks barney


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

*re Truck Driving jobs*

Hi Barney

you are probably better off posting on the board instead of replying to my thread as not many people will see your post.

If you are interested in driving all our stuff from UK over to Thess let us know am being cheeky! LOL

Good Luck

Jane


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

*Driving in Greece*

Dear Jane,

Sorry, Bit new to this. Thanks for your help. Ill try again

Barney


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Jane and Jack. 

I live in Thessaloniki with my family. I've lived here since my childhood. I would be more than glad to help you. 

Funny thing you know, we're thinking about moving to London!


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thinking of moving to London??*

Hi

Thanks for replying! you must be mad if you want to come over to UK, it has become a dreadful place to live. Unless you are blessed with lots of money I would say don't come over. The street violence amongst teenagers is horrendous at least 1 is killed every month in London now.

If you are still thinking of moving do it quick as the immigration laws are changing very soon. Only skilled workers are to be allowed and then you will only be allowed to live/settle here for 4 years. I'm not sure if this is going to be the overall rule or just non EU but keep an eye out.

We are moving to Trilofos July/Aug time are you anywhere near, are you from UK originally or Greek? How old are your children?

Be great to hear from you, keep in touch and the same ask any Q's you want!

Jane


----------



## sun flower (Sep 7, 2008)

*Info about the place?*

Hi We live in Thailand at the moment but want to move to Greece, we speak a little and are brushing up !! We have only been to Crete,Corfu, Rhodes, and love Greece and its culture. Any info would be great as it looks like there are a couple of people who have lived there for quite sometime. Look forward to hearing from you Cheers in advance Diane


----------



## John&Natasha (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

We are also planning on moving to Greece next year in the Thessaloniki "area".
We're interested in al kinds of information: prices of houses, standard of living, health care etc.
Jacqueline, can we ask you also for some information?

Thank you in advance,

John & Natasha.


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

Areas to live: Mikra area seems ideal for us, has a small ex pat and Greek community,

Health Care: not great, better in Private Clinics, health insurance quite expensive.

House Prices: expensive, depending on what you want 

Cost of Living, cheaper than UK in relation to Greek wages dreadful

Average wage per month unskilled approx 650 Euros skilled approx 1000 Euros

Average rent 3 bed maisonette approx 500 euros (per month)

I have lots of info if you can email me will be glad to help!

Jane


----------



## John&Natasha (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Jane&Jack,

It seems to be that we have the same idea, we’re looking for a area to live which has a partially expat and Greek community as well.
Can you tell me (roughly) what’s the minimum price for a detached house (it may be a tlc-house but no ruïne of course), we aren’t looking for a newly build house, that’s too expensive for us.........
First we must sell our house here in Belgium, but before we do that we want to find out if we can get a mortgage in Greece (we want the risk that something goes wrong to be as minimum as possible of course).
But this we can ask in a Greek bank next week because from 5 till 15 oktober we finally having our holiday this year.

You mentioned that health insurance is quite expensive, can you tell me what a good health insurance will cost every month?

We hope in those 10 days that we can find out /sort out several things.
We are renting a car so we are going to look at different places, we hardly can’t wait......

John.


----------



## pio (Feb 25, 2009)

*Moving to N. Greece*

Hi,

I'm an Amercian writer living near Prague. I hope to move to N. Greece if I can find a rustic place in the countryside. I would like to be around animals, close to the earth, have space for a garden. Do you have any suggestions of areas to look in?

Thanks so much for any help you can give,

Blake Steele


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

*places to look*

Hi Pio

for some reason you cannot post web site addresses on here so if you take a look at this site www dot tospitmou dot gr you will find lots of houses for sale and rent also the details of estate agents, for rustic places you could try near Sithonia, I know of an author/artist who had a rustic cottage but not sure if it was for sale or rent, if I find out I will post.

Good Luck

Jane


----------



## pio (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi Jane*

Thanks a lot for responding, Jane. I would love to connect with the writer/artist as that is who and what I am as well. At this moment I have no contacts in Greece, so any kindred spirits you know of, including yourself, would be great.

I'm a published author/illustrator (7 books in print) poet (13 cds of poetry) and web site communicator (7 web sites). I lived with Greek peasants in the 60's. Things have changes so much since them. I miss the chickens and the geese. 

Lots of good to you, and thanks again for any help with a rustic house or workshop to rent.

Pio


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

*lord byron cottage*

Hi Pio

I checked on the 'writer's cottage' but it seems it is possibly a holiday retreat for writers, am not sure on what they offer. It is on Thassos island near Thessaloniki it says is suited for one but is aimed at writers. If you google Lord Byron Cottage Thassos I am sure it will give you the details, the link is wwwdotlordbyroncottagedotbravehostdotgr or dotcom 

I love meeting interesting people with stories to tell perhaps we could share a glass of wine or two when you move over! keep in touch my addy is jane-seymourathotmaildotcom email anytime, I can send you other links then with out this problem

Jane


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, I know this is a really old thread but I see there are some expats here who live in the Thessaloniki area! I'm American, no Greek connection, I work in Athens as a researcher but I live in a town very near to Thessaloniki. I have just moved to Greece at the end of June and after an extremely busy summer, things are starting to settle down. I live in Athens during the week and commute to Thessaloniki on the weekends and holidays; after May I will probably be in Thessaloniki more or less permanently.

I don't have a lot of questions really, just wanted to add myself to the "list", I love the area and slowly getting to know more about it, discover more places and things to do


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Jane!

I think we know alot of mutual people since you moved here! I am in Kifisia and would like to meet up sometime! I have an 11 month old daughter and am always looking to see people!! Especially with kids!!

Lesley
xox


----------



## Phlebas (Jul 12, 2009)

My wife and I are also thinking of moving to Thessaloniki in 2011 – currently in Germany.

Does anyone know anyone who works/studies at any of the Universities? My wife is a biochemist/plant scientist and it would be great if she could get work in "academia" so to speak. I'm self-employed myself, so that shouldn't be a problem.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Phlegas,
I'm very young to know much about the topic, but as I'm writing my PhD dissertation in Greece right now, I am sort of plugged into the universities and all of that. Is your wife looking for a proper university appointment, or to use research facilities in Thessaloniki? Does she speak Greek? There are a few institutions that might be of interest to her if she wants to do research here. If she doesn't speak Greek, she might look into the American Farm School which is in Thessaloniki and deals with plant science.


----------



## Phlebas (Jul 12, 2009)

Kali mera wka!

Interesting question: my wife is really looking for work in pharmacology/pharmacognosy, i.e. a lab or research position. She has a PhD in the subject(s). I guess the American Farm School would be a good start – we are both learning Greek but won't of course be fluent by the time 2011 rolls around. We are fluent in Russian (my wife) and German (me) though.

One simple question, though: it seems to me that the unis (with the exception of the US school) generally employ only native Greeks – does your experience bear this out? On most departmental listings, the people all seem to be Greeks, judging by their names at least.

Thanks for any other info!

Ed


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

How cool  My father is a professor of pharmacology too, I wonder if they know each other  Anyway, yes, they are usually Greeks, it can be very difficult (impossible?) as a foreigner to get a university appointment in Greece. I am facing this too, since I will be on the job market in the not too distant future, and for this reason I'm mostly focusing on schools like the American Farm School and similar. 

The Greek government will recognize the PhD through an entity called ΔΟΑΤΑΠ (previously ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ). they have a website, I can't post the link but just google it. I'm sure there are lots of people on the forum who have gone through this procedure. Since I haven't completed my terminal degree, I haven't done it yet.

I do think it is necessary to speak Greek fluently to be happy at a Greek university. I'm sure there are those who can get by otherwise, but I can't imagine it personally. It's good that you're already learning the language. Two years isn't a lot of time though!! I highly recommend formal instruction. I don't think it's possible to become "university-level" fluent any other way. 

I would recommend spending an extended period of time here if you haven't yet, before you move here. If you have only been to Greece on holiday, for example, you know it's going to be totally different when you move here.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

wka said:


> Hi, I know this is a really old thread but I see there are some expats here who live in the Thessaloniki area! I'm American, no Greek connection, I work in Athens as a researcher but I live in a town very near to Thessaloniki. I have just moved to Greece at the end of June and after an extremely busy summer, things are starting to settle down. I live in Athens during the week and commute to Thessaloniki on the weekends and holidays; after May I will probably be in Thessaloniki more or less permanently.
> 
> I don't have a lot of questions really, just wanted to add myself to the "list", I love the area and slowly getting to know more about it, discover more places and things to do


:clap2:Welcome to Thessaloniki.I am English and have lived here for years


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jacqueline said:


> :clap2:Welcome to Thessaloniki.I am English and have lived here for years


Jacqueline - where do you live in Thessaloniki? I was born in Scotland, raised in Canada and have lived in Thess for almost 7 years now. Don't believe our paths have crossed.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

LGK616 said:


> Jacqueline - where do you live in Thessaloniki? I was born in Scotland, raised in Canada and have lived in Thess for almost 7 years now. Don't believe our paths have crossed.


Hi I live in Kalamaria-Kifisia.Where do u live ?


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I moved to Panorama 3 weeks ago and am living with my Greek Girlfriend and her family. I would love to know if any ex-pats get together and meet up for a coffee or anything.

So far I'm finding life great here and am looking for a job at present.

Nathan


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jacqueline said:


> Hi I live in Kalamaria-Kifisia.Where do u live ?


LOL!! So do I! I'm sure I've stood in line behind you at AB or Masoutis!!! I am at Ploutarchou and Perikleos. We should arrange to meet one day! Do you have kids? I have a 12 month old little girl. And I started a baby group with other ex-pat mom's and a few Greek moms too.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Napalm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I moved to Panorama 3 weeks ago and am living with my Greek Girlfriend and her family. I would love to know if any ex-pats get together and meet up for a coffee or anything.
> 
> ...


Hi Nathan!

I don't live in Panorama but meet up with quite a few ex-pats frequently. More frequently with mom's. There are lots of ex-pats in Panorama! Do you make down to the city at all - like Kalamaria? 

I moved here almost 7 years ago and lived with my now hubby and his family for 2 years - was not my ideal situation but finding work was difficult!

Let us know if you come down to Kalamaria and we can arrange a meet up!

Lesley


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

LGK616 said:


> Hi Nathan!
> 
> I don't live in Panorama but meet up with quite a few ex-pats frequently. More frequently with mom's. There are lots of ex-pats in Panorama! Do you make down to the city at all - like Kalamaria?
> 
> ...


Hi Lesley and thanks for the reply,

I go down into the city quite a bit, mainly the centre though, have driven through Kalamaria on several occasions and it looks nice.

When I say that we are living with my other half's family, we are but the house is split into 2 apartments and a flat. We live in the flat, my Sister-in-law and her family are in the top apartment and my Father-in-law lives on the Ground floor Apartment (until we are married or have children). Luckily my Girlfriend's parents thought about the future and provided for the children. This helps a lot as we have our own space to live in.

With regards to meeting up with mums, is their a playgroup that you all meet up at? As I have a 2 year old neice who needs to get out of the house.

Nathan


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Napalm said:


> Hi Lesley and thanks for the reply,
> 
> I go down into the city quite a bit, mainly the centre though, have driven through Kalamaria on several occasions and it looks nice.
> 
> ...


Ah that sounds nice!!!

Yes, we meet in Krini at Kokolimbo (check ????????? :: ????? ??????? ?????????? ??? ???????? ??????? ????? for directions). We are meeting this Thursday at 11am if you'd like to come!! Your niece is the right age as we all have kids from 11 months to 27 months! Love to meet you!!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Napalm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I moved to Panorama 3 weeks ago and am living with my Greek Girlfriend and her family. I would love to know if any ex-pats get together and meet up for a coffee or anything.
> 
> ...


Hi Welcome to Thessaloniki you can check out the site "out of Towners" at Out Of Towners :: Index
its for people in Thessaloniki
Good luck on job hunting


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

LGK616 said:


> LOL!! So do I! I'm sure I've stood in line behind you at AB or Masoutis!!! I am at Ploutarchou and Perikleos. We should arrange to meet one day! Do you have kids? I have a 12 month old little girl. And I started a baby group with other ex-pat mom's and a few Greek moms too.


Hi my kids are a lot older both at Uni, but I would love to meet up for coffee sometime:ranger:


----------



## kahlan (Jul 27, 2009)

I live in Halkidki ... and am not really familiar with Thessaloniki apart from Ikea, Jumbo and Praktica  Do you meet my end of Thessaloniki or further through the city end ? I would love to join you sometime, although I have a 7 year old son in school so it would have to be an afternoon jaunt for me


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't drive unfortunately so most of my meetings are somewhere close I can get to by foot.

I live in Kifisia which is 10 mins from IKEA. Where in Halkidiki are you? The only time I am out there is on the weekends in the summer.


----------



## kahlan (Jul 27, 2009)

I am down in Pefkohori, but I do have a car so driving is no problem (unless I get lost!!)


----------

